# 3 ball waltz



## m1975 (Oct 11, 2013)

Playing in this format tomorrow. Teams of 3. 
Full handicap 1 to score on 1st, 2 on 2nd,  all 3 on 3rd, then just one to scOre 4th, etc etc. 
Anyone played this? 
What would normally be good score?
Our all 3 to score holes are quite tough
Was thinking 2 , 4, 6 all the way would be pretty good


----------



## CMAC (Oct 11, 2013)

new format to me


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 11, 2013)

m1975 said:



			Playing in this format tomorrow. Teams of 3. 
Full handicap 1 to score on 1st, 2 on 2nd,  all 3 on 3rd, then just one to scOre 4th, etc etc. 
Anyone played this? 
What would normally be good score?
Our all 3 to score holes are quite tough
Was thinking 2 , 4, 6 all the way would be pretty good
		
Click to expand...

Its a great team format played in it loads, I have organised one for next weekend. As for points winning it varies massively as we draw teams out randomly.


----------



## fundy (Oct 11, 2013)

our seniors played this the other morning although they do it in blocks of 6 so 1st 6 only 1 counts, 2nd 6 2 count and final 6 all 3 count. Winning score I believe was 84 points on countback, which sounded pretty healthy to me


----------



## chellie (Oct 11, 2013)

I played this format last week. Only over 16 holes and the winning score was 71 points.


----------



## slicer79 (Oct 11, 2013)

Played it few times, very enjoyable format. Pressure comes in where all three have to score


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 11, 2013)

Never heard of it but sounds a good format. As others have said you need a couple of trusty partners when two and all three have to score


----------



## chellie (Oct 11, 2013)

We've got a Cha-Cha-Cha in 3's and Yellow ball plus 1 coming up as well.


----------



## Region3 (Oct 12, 2013)

fundy said:



			our seniors played this the other morning although they do it in blocks of 6 so 1st 6 only 1 counts, 2nd 6 2 count and final 6 all 3 count. Winning score I believe was 84 points on countback, which sounded pretty healthy to me
		
Click to expand...

We've got this format tomorrow. Averaging 2pts per score gives 72 so I reckon anywhere up around 80 stands a chance.


----------



## Wayman (Oct 12, 2013)

Never played it sounds a good format


----------



## Region3 (Oct 14, 2013)

Region3 said:



			We've got this format tomorrow. Averaging 2pts per score gives 72 so I reckon anywhere up around 80 stands a chance.
		
Click to expand...

What do I know!!

We were 5 better than 2's after the first set of 6 holes (1 score) and 12 better after the second set (2 scores)!
I thought if we could hang on to those on the holes where everybody's score counts we'd have a good chance, and when we were 15 'under par' after 17 I thought questions might be asked .

We stuffed the last up to finish with 84pts (-12) and came 3rd on countback, losing to the winners by 7 shots!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 14, 2013)

Region3 said:



			What do I know!!

We were 5 better than 2's after the first set of 6 holes (1 score) and 12 better after the second set (2 scores)!
I thought if we could hang on to those on the holes where everybody's score counts we'd have a good chance, and when we were 15 'under par' after 17 I thought questions might be asked .

We stuffed the last up to finish with 84pts (-12) and came 3rd on countback, losing to the winners by 7 shots! 

Click to expand...

Blimey, I thought your score was cracking and should normally win by a mile. 91 points? That team must have had a good day!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 14, 2013)

New one to me - but sounds fun.  Strikes me a lot of scope for putting a team together to fit the format - so would suggest it should be drawn.


----------

